
The OCaml Platform (Talk: Fast, Flexible and Functional Programming with OCaml) - wuschel
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/ocaml-browser-iot/
======
wuschel
Just stumbled over this talk in which the __Ocaml Platform __[1] was
discussed.

Did anyone give it a try? Are the new developer tools the right step forward,
and are they helping with industry adoption?

[1]
[http://ocaml.org/platform/index.html](http://ocaml.org/platform/index.html)

